# Fakultät mit Shell



## Cjava (7. Sep 2009)

Hi!
Ich hoffe, dass ist der richtige Bereich für meine Frage, wenn nicht, dann tut es mir leid.

Kurz: Will ein Script für eine Fakultätenberechnung von 1 bis 10 schreiben.

Version1:

#! /bin/bash
#
{
echo -e "Fakultäten mit for \n"
let "j=1"
for i in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
do
     let "j=i*j"
     echo -e "$i\t$j";
     let "i+=1"
done
} > out

Version 2

#! /bin/bash
#
{
ech -e "Fakultaeten mit while \n"
let "j=1"
let "i=1"
while let "i < 11"
do
     let "j=i*j"
     echo -e "$i\t$j"
     let "i+=1"
done
} > out


Version 3

#! /bin/bash
#
let "ergebnis=1"
let "i=1"
let "x=1"
  while let "x<=10"
do
while let "i<=x"
do
let "ergebnis=ergebnis*1"
let "i=i+1"
done
echo $ergebnis >> out
let "x=x+1"
done


Alle 3 Versionen zeigen mir beim Ausführen nichts an???
Version 1 und Version 2 funktionieren dann, wenn ich { } > out lösche.
Müssten eigentlich nicht alle 3 Skripte auch so funktionieren?


----------



## maki (7. Sep 2009)

Ist dir klar warum bash so gar nix mit dem Forum "AWT, Swing & SWT" zu tun hat? 

*verschoben*


----------



## RxSchuster (17. Sep 2009)

Ob ein Shell Script die richtige Lösung ist, um Berechnungen auszuführen, das ist vielleicht fraglich. Ich arbeite aber gerade an einer Möglichkeit kleine Java Programme direkt als Shell Script starten zu können:
javashellscript - Project Hosting on Google Code


----------

